# Spintech Axle back



## 06m6GoaT (Sep 28, 2010)

just replaced my stock exhaust on my 06 goat with the spintech axle backs. they add a real nice sound for just mufflers compared to the stock ones. only thing i dont like is the smaller tips but thats an easy fix lol. just wanted to share that with everyone, i'm posting a link to the video
arty:


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey man I see your from indiana did you get a chance to go to LS fest in Bowling Green Kentucky? It was awesome GTOs everywhere!


----------



## 06m6GoaT (Sep 28, 2010)

no didnt know they had one lol, when was it? ive only had the car for about 2 months now, sounds like it be nice to go to


----------

